# Feed mix ideas?



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Does anybody mix they're own feed for their meat goats ? Do you find it more economical for feeding a small herd (less than 10 animals) ? What mix would you recommend?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I am having my local Co-op mix up feed for me. 500 lbs and I only have 5.. I went through a 50lb bag of grain in like 2 weeks...


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Sounds just like us how do you store that much feed though? We don't have a very big barn and do you know what all they put in their mix


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I will be getting it bagged first


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will still need to store it somewhere that rodents can't get to it.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> You will still need to store it somewhere that rodents can't get to it.


We do have drum for our ponys food but we don't have one big enough for that much feed nor do we have that many barrels/drums lol


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I forgot to finish lol.. We will be building a shelf for the bags. We will be purchasing 50 gallon drums to put the feed in.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Ok that makes more sense lol thank you


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have been thinking about doing the same thing and wondering what some of you do. We have a feed grinder that we use for the cattle feed so I have that option or I could get it done at the feed mill.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There are a couple old threads with some really good grain mixes. I bet a search on homemade grain mix will find it.


----------

